# Max Hall in, Matt Leinart out



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

:shock: Yep, just came down the wires today. The Arizona Cardinals kept Max Hall and cut Matt Leinart. It's a good day to be a Cougar fan.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

& Beck signs a 3 year deal for about $3.3MM not bad!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

It turns out that Max didn't just make the team, he's moved up to 2nd string. 
http://www.azcardinals.com/news-and...inal-End/3843fe5f-cf87-41ba-bd67-75caf36f7ccb


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

As an undrafted rookie Hall has gone from walk-on to 2nd string quarterback! Pretty impressive!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

He'll be THE starter by the end of the year.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> He'll be THE starter by the end of the year.


At which point he'll help win the last game of the year over a division rival, and quickly proclaim that he hates them, their fans, and the whole organization because one of the fans spilled their beer on his mommy.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > He'll be THE starter by the end of the year.
> ...


 :lol: Thats quite prophetic.... oh, thats almost blasphemy isn't it? :lol:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, kudos to Mad Max. I never thought I would see the guy make an NFL roster. I suppose he now gets to hate the 49ers and their unruly fans.


Are the Raiders or the Eagles on the schedule? If he plays in those stadiums, he might really see what "getting doused with beer" is really like. :shock:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I seem to remember a few utefans and a rat that said Hall would NEVER make it in the NFL. :O•-:


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

If rat said he would never make it then it's a sure thing he will have a long career :O•-:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

hockey said:


> If rat said he would never make it then it's a sure thing he will have a long career :O•-:


Yet another thing we agree on. 8)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> I seem to remember a few utefans and a rat that said Hall would NEVER make it in the NFL. :O•-:


Yes Pro, as I already acknowledged, I was one of those guys. Just don't dump green jello on me and my family for you being right about mad Max.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Catherder said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to remember a few utefans and a rat that said Hall would NEVER make it in the NFL. :O•-:
> ...


Deal. :mrgreen:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes sir, the man has a long and storied NFL history...oh, wait a minute, has he even played a NFL game yet?

No seriously, I wish him well, if he can just wipe that look of fear off his face when them big old lineman come chargin in, he might stand a chance to play a few games. :-D


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll be the first to admit that I don't like Max Hall too much. I think Beck was twice the quarterback Hall was; Hall just had better receivers. But, Max did really well in the preseason and I hope he continues to improve. I think he'll do well in the pros... As long as he doesn't let this go to his head.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

willfish4food said:


> As long as he doesn't let this go to his head.


I think you nailed it right there, willfish. All the reports I have read say that Hall out-performed all the other quarterbacks (Leinart, Anderson, Skelton) in the Cardinals' training camp. He surprised the coaches from the day he stepped on the practice field as an undrafted rookie who had to prove himself. http://www.azcentral.com/sports/cardina ... white.html

I saw the same thing in Hall in 2007 when he was the new starter at BYU. I actually think that Hall went backwards to some extent in 2008 and 2009. I don't know if it was because he got too comfortable, or too ****y, but he just didn't seem to have that same "edge" he had in 2007. Now if he can just keep that underdog mentality he could actually make a decent NFL quarterback.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Couple things. In Hall's first season at BYU in '07, no one knew Pitta, Collie, or Unga either. Very good, but unknown players are a huge advantage over good players that teams have film. In '08, Hall lost his best friend in the backfield - Tonga due to grades. Tonga provided the blitz protection that allowed Hall to do his thing. With Tonga back in '09, Hall had another, stronger season. Which leads me to this year - Tonga is more missed than Unga in my book. Tonga never got the credit he deserved in making the BYU offense work the last few years.

As for Hall, I want him to succeed. As I see it, once any player from BYU or uu graduates, they are just players from the state of Utah, and I want them all to succeed. Both programs are solid. But they won't be elite until they can get multiple first-round NFL draftees, and getting six guys drafted will be a down year. Hall's is a great story, and when he is the starter later this year, ESPN and others will be all over the fact he was undrafted and now starting. Its a great story and deserves some play. But the other side of it is this - Hall is the winningest QB ever, at a school that prides itself for being "QB-U" - and he didn't even get drafted.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> As for Hall, I want him to succeed. As I see it, once any player from BYU or uu graduates, they are just players from the state of Utah, and I want them all to succeed. Both programs are solid. But they won't be elite until they can get multiple first-round NFL draftees, and getting six guys drafted will be a down year. Hall's is a great story, and when he is the starter later this year, ESPN and others will be all over the fact he was undrafted and now starting. Its a great story and deserves some play. But the other side of it is this - Hall is the winningest QB ever, at a school that prides itself for being "QB-U" - and he didn't even get drafted.


This is more about the obsession of the tape measure and stop watch by the scouts as anything. Too much weight is given to the players 40 yard dash time, how tall they are, how much they can bench press. The art of judging WINNERS is mostly gone, IMHO. ONe owuld think Drew Brees would have debunked the myth that a NFL QB needs to be at least 6'2" and run a 4.5-4.6 40. Max Hall is basically the same height/weight as Drew Brees (I am NOT saying Hall will EVER be as good as Brees), had a better collegiate career than Brees, yet went undrafted. Every year can't miss high draft picks flop, and every year undrafted players excel. Last year you can point to Russell from the Raiders, and Miles Austin from the Cowboys. This is, IMO, more about poor scouting skills than a reflection of how lowly BYU is regarded.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You might be right Pro. The tape doesn't always tell the real story. Acccording to the tape, Joe Montana, Drew Brees, Tom Brady, Kurt Warner, and Terry Bradshaw shouldn't have ever been NFL starters. These kinds of guys are the exceptions to the rules however. Most undrafted players lack the talent to play in the NFL. And most picked after the 5th round do as well. There is a reason the scouts get paid far more than I get paid to assess NFL talent. Sometimes they just miss. 

Very interesting - just heard Tony Dungy in an interview with Dan Patrick on the radio. Dungy was very quick to point out that height, 40 time, and arm strength have NOTHING to do with being a winning QB in the NFL. He credits it to decision making. (with the caveat clearly that a guy has NFL level skills to even be in the game). He noted that is what made Manning so much more successful than Leaf, and Brees better than Russell or Young. And from what I've seen of Hall over the last seveal years, he has the decision making, drive, and heart to be an NFL QB. 

And before utefan jumps up and points out the worst game of Hall's career, just remember that Hall beat the utes two out of three by making the right decision at the right time.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> And from what I've seen of Hall over the last several years, he has the decision making, *drive*, and heart to be an NFL QB.


After watching football for about 20 years now and officiating about 800 high school and little league games I can only recall one time where a QB was called for a personal foul; that would be Mad Max. He certainly carries the chip on his shoulder and drive if nothing else. I like that Mad Max title!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

We'll see how he does.... when he's terrible and gets paid millions for holding a clipboard back in the "who was that guy again" role, we'll have all the BYU homers on here crowing about what a long and illustrious NFL career he had. :roll: Right now they've got a star in John Beck right....oh wait, he's another professional clipboard holder.... but he's making millions, must be bound for the hall of fame. Garyfish.. thanks for being dependable as the voice of reason.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

See RR - as Cougar Faithful, I've been discussing this clipboard holding concept with my fellow Cougars. Contrast Steve Young and Ty Detmer. The two BYU QBs with the longest NFL careers. 

Detmer had enough starts over 14 seasons to equate one season. The rest of the time, he held a clipboard. He ended his career with good knees, and no concussions. He has millions stashed away, has a huge ranch in Texas where he runs a top notch hunting operation, and coaches high school football, and spends the rest of his time with his kids. He'll grow old and be able to walk well into old age, and will be able to remember most things about his life. 

Young was perhaps one of the greatest NFL QBs of all time. He won two MVP awards, and has three superbowl rings. He made millions and has invested well, and spends his time running his foundation and working on ESPN, spendnig the rest of his time with his kids. His knees are trashed and the many concussions are what forced him from the game. He'll be lucky to walk well (barring major replacement/reconstructive surger) much past about age 55, and by age 60, the only memory of anything will be on films he can re-watch. 

Clearly Young won the overall NFL Career battle. But in the war of life - I'm not sure the clipboard holder didn't come out on top. Just sayin'. I know many point to Detmer as a failure in the NFL. But I'm not sure that is the case considering what he has/where he is now.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hear that Gary.... its not always back to be a backup. You can still say "I was there" and get paid for it.... thats definitely desireable, although "I was there" and superstar, NFL quality quarterback mean two different things to me.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I just hope the U fans will give Max Hall several years and a chance just like that superstar Alex Smith has received. Wasn't he the top pick to go right into the NFL and make the Niners a winning program again? Let see if the U fans will give Hall the same time and consideration that overrated QB has received.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

There's a big difference in the way Alex left his college career and the way Max did, running his mouth. Alex was likable. Max, not so much.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You're right. It was Urban Liar that ran his mouth and was so respectful about everything. Nothing screams "I'm SOooooooooo classy" like your rival's logo and QB in the urinals. 

As for me, I hope Smith does well. I hope Hall does well. It is only good for college football in the state of Utah when players from any of the schools do well in the NFL. Greater than any other recruiting advantage out there, facilities, conference affiliations, TV games - nothing will sell a recruit better that pointing to a star in the NFL and saying "We helped him make it - and we can help you too."


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Max may be the Cardinals #1 before long:

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/cardina ... rback.html

I see many parallels between what is going on for the Cardinals since Kurt Warner retired, to what has gone on at BYU since Max Hall graduated, and it is very ironic that both situations involve Max Hall. Almost spooky.


----------

